# My HT Equipment



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

Listing of equipment in my home theater.

Onkyo 5009
Anthem D2 with ARC **SOLD **
Anthem MCA 50
Sony VW95ES
JVC RS1 ** SOLD **
Sony PS3
Toshiba HDD&DVD RD-XS34
Paradigm Studio 60
Paradigm CC-590
Paradigm ADP
Paradigm Seismic 10
Klipsch KSW15 ** SOLD **
Building Maelstrom-X Sub http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/exodus-audio/19664-new-mal-x-2-page-ranking-build-need-help.html


----------

